# Happy Places



## Silver (22/7/15)

What's your happy place for your device?

After many months of toiling with different coils, wicks and setups I can confidently say that for my Lemo1, this is my happy place

28g wire
2mm ID
1.1 to 1.2 ohms
Rayon wick
Strawberry Ice (VM Strawberry with menthol added)
12 to 15 Watts







The result is a lovely instant response crisp vape with a super menthol burn on long restrictive lung hits. I tried thicker wire and different IDs but for me, for this juice and for this device - this is my happy place. 




Sharp and edgy - pure vaping bliss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/7/15)

Lol @Rob Fisher , its so funny
After nearly two years of building coils and making notes in my spreadsheet - i arrive back at this simple 7 wrap 28g coil, very similar to in your Cyclone
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (22/7/15)

Today i had some time to play with TC

In the end it was

Sub tank mini
3mm ID 
6 wraps
28g Ni200 (0.09ohm - 0.11ohm)
470 degree fahrenheit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Today i had some time to play with TC
> 
> In the end it was
> 
> ...



And the juice @kimbo?


----------



## kimbo (22/7/15)

The E-Liquid Project - General Custer'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/7/15)

*Airy drippers*  (versatile build)
Dual coils made from 24AWG Kanthal A1, 6 wraps around a 3.5mm bit. Depending on Leg length and atty resistance. should be around 0.22-0.26 ohms I'm using Japanese Muji cotton for my wicking

Runs great on a mech, but even better on a regulated mod at 65W+ 

As such it's a bit too hardcore for anything but max VG, and menthol is pretty much a no go. 

*Subtank Mini *(with holes drilled in the RBA base)
Single spaced coil made from 24AWG Kanthal A1 6 spaced Wraps around a 3.2mm bit, should sit around 0.55-0.60 ohms, again wicked with Muji

Run it at about 20-25W

This is a real winner, for lots of different VG ratios, and because of the restrictive airflow on the Subtank mini, and the lower wattage its awesome for my menthol brew

These days, I kinda don't fuss too much about my resistance, because I can always fiddle with my power, and get the kinda vape i'm after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , its so funny
> After nearly two years of building coils and making notes in my spreadsheet - i arrive back at this simple 7 wrap 28g coil, very similar to in your Cyclone



100% Hi Ho! It's still the very same coil I still build in my Russian 91% (Maria) and the coil than is in most of my Cyclones! Happy place indeed.

I have tried many other options but keep returning to my happy place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)

All my RDA's are around 0.3 Ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/7/15)

My happy place: 4 wraps ribbon Kanthal on 2 strands Ekowool, +/-0.7 Ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Twisper (23/7/15)

Mine is. 28g, 8 wraps, 2.4mm ID, vertical coil, jap cotton, 1.6 oHm, 14.7W. VM Tropical ice 12mg. On Nauti Mini or Subtank Nano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/7/15)

my happy place depends on what i am vaping on.

goblin v2 --> 26g kanthal 2mm ID 8 wraps 0.36ohm

goblin mini(better airflow) --> 24g kanthal 2.5mm ID 7 wraps 0.25ohm

and if you want me to catch a glimpse of heaven just let me vape on some lemon bar in either of these setups

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (23/7/15)

I am yet to find my happy place. I have tried various coil builds, but I struggle a bit with dual coild in my 3 post drippers. i keep on getting incorrect readings on resistance which has me then ripping it out and just going with a standard single microcoil.


----------

